# What Are Your Favorite Cereals?...Be a Frootloop in a world full of Cheerios!



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Any true cereal lover knows the second best thing to eating cereal is talking about cereal. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/02/cereal-eats-favorite-cereals.html


----------



## Raven (May 20, 2014)

My favourite cereal in cold weather is hot oatmeal, and in warm weather 
I like Kellogg's Raisin Bran.   A few slices of banana is good on cereal too.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 20, 2014)

I like hot cereal, but rarely eat any cereal now. Old fashioned oatmeal cooked on the stove-top with cinnamon & raisins is my favorite, followed by Wheatina.
As a kid I ate cold cereal every morning. My favorite was Rice Krinkles. It's like a lightly sugar coated rice krispies.

View attachment 6814


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I like hot cereal, but rarely eat any cereal now. Old fashioned oatmeal cooked on the stove-top with cinnamon & raisins is my favorite, followed by Wheatina.
> As a kid I ate cold cereal every morning. My favorite was Rice Krinkles. It's like a lightly sugar coated rice krispies.


Maybe that was before Crackle replaced Krinkle?    My favorite hot cereal is Cream of Wheat.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## AnnieA (Apr 5, 2022)

Oatmeal with blueberries and walnuts.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Oatmeal with blueberries and walnuts.



I’ve never considered the walnuts.  Maybe next winter when I have some oatmeal.  

My favourite cereal is Shredded Wheat served with a sliced banana and skim milk.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 5, 2022)

It varies from week to week, right now Special K Protein, but it seems to have disappeared from the shelves...


----------



## Jan14 (Apr 5, 2022)

Honey Nut Cheerios.  Always have Fruity Pebbles in stock for my Granddaughter, as those are her favorite.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 5, 2022)

Loved Grape Nut Flakes, but no longer eat cereal.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Don M. (Apr 5, 2022)

I like Raisin Bran...virtually Any brand.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2022)

I get out of bed every morning with snap, crackle and pop.  I sure don't need Rice Crispies.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2022)

@AnnieA, I told my husband about the walnuts on oatmeal and he thought that it’s a good idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)

Gotta love Pickles!


----------



## oldpop (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

i_am_Lois said:


> As a kid I ate cold cereal every morning. My favorite was Rice Krinkles. It's like a lightly sugar coated rice krispies.
> 
> View attachment 6814


I never heard of Rice Krinkles, but found a commercial for it.  (Krinkle is the name of the clown)


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 6, 2022)

oldpop said:


> View attachment 216162


I approve this message.  My liver disapproves this message. But I approve this message.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 6, 2022)

I grew up eating Muesli.  It's kind of raw granola.  My family is German, father was born over there.  I guess Muesli is Swiss?  My grand aunt lived in Zurich.

Anyway, the stuff was super healthy and I did not mind the taste.

I love Cream of Wheat. Love hot cereal. One of the things I found, when I ran out of Cream of Wheat...is that you can take basically any cold cereal...add some milk and cook it up into hot cereal. Might have to add some cinnamon, honey, bit of butter, salt...but pretty easy to convert them to a decent hot cereal.

I have also done that with a bran muffin.  Just crush it up, add milk, cook it up...makes a nice hot cereal.  I like to add ginger...and sometimes even spike it with a touch of cayenne.


----------



## Lee (Apr 6, 2022)

I love Mini Wheats, the original, sometimes even just for a snack without milk.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2022)

Mine is Bob's Red Mill steel cut oats.  Stir in 1 Tbsp all natural peanut butter, 1 Tbsp roasted sunflower seeds, and 1/2 Tbsp real maple syrup. Add fresh blueberries or raspberries when available.  A cup of non-fat Icelandic Skyr on the side makes it a perfectly balanced, low cal breakfast.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)

These single-serve boxes were a big hit when I was a kid.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 6, 2022)

,
Mikey these days.  The same bowl but it sure looks like it shrunk!  Hope the juice in the wineglass is a mimosa...

https://groovyhistory.com/mikey-likes-it-life-cereal


----------



## Wren (Apr 6, 2022)

My favourite is Bran Flakes, with a sprinkling of mixed seeds, ground ginger and cold milk


----------



## caroln (Apr 6, 2022)

Grape Nuts (not the flakes), Honey Bunches of Oats w/almonds, oatmeal, Wheat Chex, Rice Chex.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

This is our current  Cereal Crew!  I had 2 Shredded Wheat with banana & Cinnamon /sugar on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> I never heard of Rice Krinkles, but found a commercial for it.  (Krinkle is the name of the clown)


That reminds me of a scene from Stephen King's movie* IT*.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

Why are kids so sad in vintage cereal ads?

                                       They're G-r-r-eat (at guilt-tripping yesterday's parents). (SEE MORE)


----------



## charry (Apr 6, 2022)

I love Ceriel , but only ever eat it for supper ,  as I have a banana in the mornings 
I like the muesli with pecan nuts ……with Vaporated milk ….mmm


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 6, 2022)

This is what I saw when I opened the link:
Oops! We didn't follow the recipe...




The page you're looking for is unavailable.

Anyway...I guess my favorite cereals are Cheerios, flavored Quaker's oatmeal and farina with American cheese. I remember back when I was "Poor Girl", Pathmark, formerly one of the major supermarkets in N.J. used to have a No Frills brand. I discovered that their No Frills version of Fruit Loops were better than the name brand. My son and I loved them. I stopped eating sugary cereals decades ago though.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2022)

I rarely eat cereal since I was a kid, but I still love Cream Of Wheat to this day. Also, oatmeal with butter and salt. I like Kellogg's Special K for a cold cereal.

As I child, I liked Rice Krispies and Corn Kix. Some years ago I bought a box of Kix and was shocked at how sweet it was...I don't remember it being that sweet as a child.

Recently, I've discovered that a bowl of chocolate cereal any kind, fills that need for a sweet snack instead of ice cream.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## caramel (Apr 7, 2022)

Today I ate shredded wheat dry from the box, Total cereal also dry from the box and some quick oats with water cooked in the microwave.
Those are my staple cereals at the moment.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 7, 2022)

does anyone remember Quarry cereal, from SNL?  pretty funny parody...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 9, 2022)

We either get different cereals here in the UK - or at least with different names..
Mrs.L generally has muesli with cold milk for breakfast, but only 'Jordans' brand.  I like 'Weetabix' or Bran flakes with cranberries or blueberries  (and cold milk).    Sometimes we have porridge (Scotts Old fashioned porage(_sic_)  oats) - just cooked in water with a pinch of salt with warm milk.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 9, 2022)

I like Cheerios or any multi grain no sugar cereal with berries or bananas and sliced almonds, sometimes hot Cream of Wheat or Oats.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

The clown is fairly scary, my choice is Lucky charms rings in the spring and summer, raisin bran, special k with berries and bananas.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 9, 2022)

Tommy said:


> Mine is Bob's Red Mill steel cut oats.  Stir in 1 Tbsp all natural peanut butter, 1 Tbsp roasted sunflower seeds, and 1/2 Tbsp real maple syrup. Add fresh blueberries or raspberries when available.  A cup of non-fat Icelandic Skyr on the side makes it a perfectly balanced, low cal breakfast.


That sounds really healthy!


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> That sounds really healthy!


Gee, what a treat....can I hire you to be my butler man servant.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 10, 2022)

I like Cheerios and Raisin Bran. Kashi cereals and Fiber One are okay, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2022)

My favorites are granolas and cooked cereals.  I forgot the name of the one I really like that my mom cooked us as children.


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2022)

When I didn't have to worry about sugar, my favorite cereal was "Life" & "Sugar Frosted Flakes."
I could easily make half a box disappear - with or without milk.  In fact, without milk, I could make the WHOLE box disappear.

Each CUP = 41 gms sugar.  Who eats a cup of cereal?


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

Whole wheat Total


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 11, 2022)

Coo-coo for Coco Puffs when I was a kid. But they don't taste as good now. None of them do, imo. My other favorite was Wheat Chex but I haven't seen them on the shelf in a long time....maybe they had a lot of gluten?


----------



## Michael Z (Apr 11, 2022)

My daily cereal is Old Fashioned Oats with Chia. I make this in the microwave. I then top with slices of fresh ginger root, 1/2 tsp of black cumin, a small bowl full of microwaved frozen cherry berry fruit mix, walnuts, almond milk, and honey. I have this with my very strong Cafe Bustelo expresso coffee. Then I chase this all down with a 16 oz bottle of spring water.

Growing up I ate Cheerios, Grape Nuts, Bran Flakes, Rice Crispies, Chex, and Corn Flakes, preferably with fresh fruit and abundant sugar. All the super sweetened cereals like Froot Loops and Lucky Charms were not allowed. There sure are a lot of cereals these days!


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2022)

Here's an idea for a quick, home-made cereal that's actually healthy:
Buy a package of raw sliced almonds.
Add it to milk - or almond or soy milk.
Add a diced apple 
Add flax meal (optional)
Add cinnamon.
If it's not sweet enough, add some sugar or half a banana.  Remember, unlike packaged cereal, you're not getting processed sugar, so you can add a teaspoon of sugar, which is only 4 gms sugar.  Way less than a packaged cereal.


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

My favorite is Nutri grain


----------



## twinkles (Apr 11, 2022)

honey nut cheerios--frosted mini wheats-oatmeal


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2022)

Froot Loops, Trix, Lucky Charms, Quaker's Fruit & Cream strawberry and peaches, Cocoa Krispies.  

The only "healthy" cereals I like are basic cornflakes and raisin bran.. haven't had either in many years.


----------

